# Will Revell reissue more Deals Wheels kits?



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I checked over at the Revell site to see if they plan on doing any more of those kits but see nothing through January. I am hoping they do the rest of the line. Has anyone heard anything regarding more DW reissues outside of the ZZZ, Baron, Chevy and Spitsfire? I've got my fingers crossed over here.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I was wondering the same thing.....anyone have the inside scoop?

MMM


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I haven't heard or read anything, but I hope the sales of the current kits are enough to convince Hobbico/Revell these kits are still in high demand. Realistically, I think there's a better chance if the molds still exist and are in good condition. Otherwise...


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I would guess "The Van" would get a second reissue like the "Zzzz-28". 

I'm amazed at how fast the're coming out now. I want 'em all to come back.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I just heard from my DW source that Dave Deal himself is not aware of any more reissues. That is not to say that Revell does not have anything in the works but Dave has not been informed otherwise. Since he is the guy that I assume get residuals from the kits then he would know before anyone else. I am still keeping my fingers crossed for 2008 though. Just like Zombie says....hopefully the sales are enough to convince Revell to do the rest of the line.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Sales are probably sagging where the Deal's Wheels kits are concerned. I'm just guessing.  Maybe if Dave did a Honda Drift car (or some other import) it would be a different story.  

sorry... I _had_ to say it.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

As much as I would love to see some more Deal's Wheels cars I don't think that is going to happen. I know there has been some rumors in the past and an attempt or two at making some new resin DW kits but nothing has panned out. Actually zombie said it best....if the molds still exist then they can make another small run of 3000-5000 production run and sell them. otherwise the cost to make new tools.....more than likely is outta the question. The ones that have been reissued seem to be selling really well. The Baron FLEW off of the shelves. I am sure the Chevy and the Spitsfire is going to do the same. The Z was reissued several years ago and there are still a lot of those things to go around. I am actually quite surprised (pleasantly) that Revell decided to do a small run production like that. Now if they could whip up a SWINE HUNT I would be a happy camper!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I would seriously love to see the Trans-Um and or Tirebird come out. Both of them would be nice to have bck though! Probably my most favorite two in that series. 
Chris


----------



## back2thewoods (May 12, 2008)

*dave deals passed away*

dave deals passed away early october, he will be missed.................


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Yes youare correct, Back2thewoods. Here is the thread about Dave's passing http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=232306 

There is an older thread but in spite of Daves passing there is a lot of GOOD news has happened since last year this time. Looks like we ARE getting all of the old deals wheels reissued! With the Van, Trans Um Tirebird and the Messa Schnitzel being the next three in line and expected to be released this month I believe. Looking forward to these kits.....and WELCOME TO THE BOARDS BACK2THEWOODS! thought I would mention all of this again just in case you missed out. Glad to see another Deal's Wheels enthusiast over here!


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

Sad indeed, have all of daves kits or builtups. looking forward to more reissues. was lucky enuff to get the 2 vw bug builts used in the revell book from a great boardie here


----------



## rotor head (Jan 5, 2013)

There was a gentleman selling his dw neuport and messa schnizle, did he. sell them? I'd be interested.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing with these kits (and the Roth cars, etc.) is they are never all going to be available all at one time again. Revell may pop one out now and then, and you will have to collect them over a period of time. I never found most of them to be big sellers in my shop either. They have a rather limited appeal, hence the lack of broad, often, reissues.


----------

